# xbox+VW=headache



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

so, i've been trying to rack my brain as to how to get an xbox in the glove compartment....and...i don't think it's gonna happen.
if someone has a pic of what's behind the glove compartment (or specifically, how much room there is behind the plastic) that would be great.
I've been thinking i might have to mount it in the trunk... but where and how are a good question???
If i do that i'm gonna have to get some extensions for the controllers and I don't really want to deal with crappy looking wires all over the place...i don't think that remote controllers would work because it will most likely be mounted in the trunk.
i know a lot of you think that screens and systems in cars are but i want to use it as a media center (music, and some movies...dvds suck)
if anyone has any ideas or can point me in the right direction that would be wicked.
Maybe under the seat???
lets see some pics of anyone's ideas, or mods


----------



## boostin2002 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

maybe there's a reason it doesn't fit in the glovebox....


----------



## AZ_NaTiV (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (boostin2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostin2002* »_maybe there's a reason it doesn't fit in the glovebox....









But then his car won't be featured on Ultimate Whips!








(pointing you in the right direction) Car = Driving
Unless you got a Eurovan, leave the gaming at home, or at your friend's home.


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (AZ_NaTiV)*

sorry, i should've made it clearer.
i travel a lot, and i'm sick of trading up songs on my mp3 player.
I often travel with my fiance, and i'm sick of having to mount the pocketpc on the dash for her to watch movies.
I don't care about gaming (although it might happen once in a while) i want it for the media center, so i can have movies and music whenever i want.
I will be using a 120 gig hd, so it'll be able to carry, oh...about...um...a million songs...and hundreds of movies (depending on how much i compress them)
so, yes, it is a bit for coolnes factor...but the functionality is there too.
I won't be watching movies while i drive...or playing games...i'll set the xbox media center to automatically play my playlists...and i should be able to fit every cd i have and then some into the xbox...
Don't diss it 'til you've seen it...
You're all gonna be drooling when you see the finished product.
I'll be posting it on the DIY's


----------



## cmuvw (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

I don't know about where to mount it... but the RF wireless controllers I have for my xbox have worked on different floors of my house( I was bored and wanted to find out how far I could go). So you could put the xbox in the trunk and have a contoller with you up front no problem.


----------



## vdubMT (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

I don't know how big the xbox is compaired to the old ps2, but I fit that in my glove box. Good luck though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZ_NaTiV (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

That makes more sense - I got a 10 disc changer and on long road trips it doesn't feel like its enough. (I've been trying to pimp the idea of a audio hard drive for years)


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (AZ_NaTiV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZ_NaTiV* »_That makes more sense - I got a 10 disc changer and on long road trips it doesn't feel like its enough. (I've been trying to pimp the idea of a audio hard drive for years)

all i have to say is IPOD
enogh music for many trips


----------



## AZ_NaTiV (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (ForVWLife)*

True, but I-Trip = I-Sh**. The sound quality is *Horrible*.
And if you want to hook it up to the HU you're only option right now is an Alpine.


----------



## Drinks (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (AZ_NaTiV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZ_NaTiV* »_True, but I-Trip = I-Sh**. The sound quality is *Horrible*.
And if you want to hook it up to the HU you're only option right now is an Alpine. 

You have several options...search for IPOD adaptors....Blekin comes to mind. (direct conection unlike ITRIP)


----------



## 04 GLI (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (AZ_NaTiV)*

i've got a 200 gig in my x-box and have been pondering the idea or mounting it in the trunk on the opposite side of the monsoon amp and just using wireless remotes and new IR receivers for the controllers and remote...


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

I'd be more concerned about even getting it inside your car, let alone the glovebox


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (ramza)*

May be you can take the "guts" out of the xbox case...use the plugs for controllers/a/v cables and squeeze it into a custom box made to glovebox spec...that the only way I can think of.


----------



## Grogthefrog (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

wireless remotes for the xbox


----------



## AZ_NaTiV (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (BarMunky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BarMunky* »_You have several options...search for IPOD adaptors....Blekin comes to mind. (direct conection unlike ITRIP)

It is direct connect so the sound quality won't be diminished. I do have the Alpine 9815 which has the I-Pod capability, but the controls still aren't that good (slow scrolling). However, since I installed the Milltek, I listen to music a lot less


----------



## j3to20ae (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (AZ_NaTiV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZ_NaTiV* »_
It is direct connect so the sound quality won't be diminished. I do have the Alpine 9815 which has the I-Pod capability, but the controls still aren't that good (slow scrolling). However, since I installed the Milltek, I listen to music a lot less









aren't there wasy to just hook the ipod up to a line-in on even stock HUs? I've seen so many IPOD installs with stock HUs that someone in the know seems to not be chiming in.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*ORIGINAL POSTER*

If you had happend to search, you would have noticed that others have installed video game systems into their cars.
















Here is a old pic, the x-box is not installed anymore. I never used it!


----------



## Eyekahn (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: ORIGINAL POSTER (CapeGLS)*

ive got a PS2 under my driver seat nobody sits there and if someone does they still have foot room.


----------



## honesttussey (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

uhh why not just install a small computer. like a mac mini? xbox seems too big


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: ORIGINAL POSTER (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_If you had happend to search, you would have noticed that others have installed video game systems into their cars.
















Here is a old pic, the x-box is not installed anymore. I never used it!

wow, it'd suck to be the passenger in that car. interesting idea though.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: ORIGINAL POSTER (NeedAEnow)*

i ahve seen people put stuff in the passenger airbag spot, just an idea.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ORIGINAL POSTER (sej683s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sej683s* »_
wow, it'd suck to be the passenger in that car. interesting idea though.

Why? The foot well wasn't inhibitated at any major point.. You still had plenty of room.
BTW: Its my car, and well.. I would never allow you to sit in her!


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: ORIGINAL POSTER (CapeGLS)*

Yank all the internals out of the xbox and build a custom enclosure for them in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (j3to20ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j3to20ae* »_
aren't there wasy to just hook the ipod up to a line-in on even stock HUs? I've seen so many IPOD installs with stock HUs that someone in the know seems to not be chiming in.

yep.. blitzsafe aux input adapters alows you to use your cd changer harness as an aux input for an ipod (or anything with RCA outputs.. ) but you do lost your cd changer unless you rig up some kinda switch. 
my ipod install .. sorry for the hijack


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (allroad_audisport)*

ok, for the smart ass who said research....what do you think i've been doing for the past month....if you pull up a search for xbox installs you get like four hits...if you pull it up in archive...you get like five hits...if you pull up xbox in archive you get a million hits for people selling xboxs and games....so, to answer your post...I HAVE BEEN RESEARCHING MY ASS OFF.
ok, secondly, i have some xbox geeks working on shrinking the xbox..possibly even taking out the disk drive...
also, we were talking about 900mhz controllers and got on the idea of a wireless internet connection for the car....so, i think i'm gonna be buying a wireless router and a wireless card and hooking up the car with mobile/wireless internet...i realize i won't have much range...but if i park it in the driveway, i'll be able to ftp the stuff to the car with no wires...i think this can be done relatively cheaply (under 150 buck with new parts)...and i'll get the same DL speeds that i'm getting through ftp with an ethernet crossover cable...
I'm super pumped...when i start the mod i'll be posting step-by-steps
ps. there is no such thing as hi-jacking...i love to see/hear anyones ideas...and we can only learn from the past so post that shizz !!!!


----------



## GTI Type A (Feb 10, 2005)

you could take the internals outta the actual box and custom wire them outta the glovebox


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

The Xbox is PC, nothing fancy about it. First thing you need to do is get rid of the stock Xbox case. You could easily make a smaller enclosure for the board/ps and extend the power/IDE cables for the DVD and the hard disk. Just need to do a little brainstorming with some way out there idea's.... Why not mount it underneath the seat? Out of the way, easy access, protected...


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (ramza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramza* »_I'd be more concerned about even getting it inside your car, let alone the glovebox

















That is huge, cool pic.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZ_NaTiV (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (allroad_audisport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allroad_audisport* »_
yep.. blitzsafe aux input adapters alows you to use your cd changer harness as an aux input for an ipod (or anything with RCA outputs.. ) but you do lost your cd changer unless you rig up some kinda switch. 

Do you still have to us the I-Pod to scroll through songs, or can it be done through the HU?


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drubias* »_ok, for the smart ass who said research....what do you think i've been doing for the past month....if you pull up a search for xbox installs you get like four hits...if you pull it up in archive...you get like five hits...if you pull up xbox in archive you get a million hits for people selling xboxs and games....so, to answer your post...I HAVE BEEN RESEARCHING MY ASS OFF.
ok, secondly, i have some xbox geeks working on shrinking the xbox..possibly even taking out the disk drive...
also, we were talking about 900mhz controllers and got on the idea of a wireless internet connection for the car....so, i think i'm gonna be buying a wireless router and a wireless card and hooking up the car with mobile/wireless internet...i realize i won't have much range...but if i park it in the driveway, i'll be able to ftp the stuff to the car with no wires...i think this can be done relatively cheaply (under 150 buck with new parts)...and i'll get the same DL speeds that i'm getting through ftp with an ethernet crossover cable...
I'm super pumped...when i start the mod i'll be posting step-by-steps
ps. there is no such thing as hi-jacking...i love to see/hear anyones ideas...and we can only learn from the past so post that shizz !!!!









ok hten dont search the classifieds. set it to only the mkiv forum.


----------



## ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY (May 17, 2002)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (boostin2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostin2002* »_maybe there's a reason it doesn't fit in the glovebox....









Girl, you know it's true.


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY)*

try the ps2 mini


----------



## gliturbo1 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (ramza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramza* »_I'd be more concerned about even getting it inside your car, let alone the glovebox


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (AZ_NaTiV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZ_NaTiV* »_
Do you still have to us the I-Pod to scroll through songs, or can it be done through the HU?

blitzsafe adapters are only for audio.. they do not alow any head unit control of the ipod.


----------



## eurotuner 06 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

toyotas are for x-boxes. vws have class.


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (eurotuner 06)*

guyz, it's to use as a media center...not for gaming.
i'll admit that sometimes we might bust out a game or two, but it's main purpose is movies (for the fiance) and a bazillion songs...
i'm most likely going to shrink the xbox and mount it in the trunk where the first aid kit goes and use 900mhz wireless controllers...
i'll use the xbox media center (not the crappy one you can buy) to access all my playlists and so on...
besides...i have a 2.0...i'm not gonna sink thousands of bucks into an engine that won't give much of a hp gain...(i don't have 5000 bucks for a turbo...but i'm sure someone will say that...







)


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

you should go balls out and install the MiniMac instead. there have been threads going around lately about it and some great pics!


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (dox)*

yha, those pics are amazing...
but i hate mac


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

and, in rebuttal to the remark "vw's are classy"
when you see the integration and craftsmanship going into this mod...you won't say that...i agree that if i duct taped an xbox to my dash that would be cheesy...but i'm going to integrate the xbox into the vw...so it'll be the dubbox (just thought of that...kinda cheesy..but i like it!)
it'll be classy...dont you worry


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (eurotuner 06)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (drubias)*

bumped...again


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

It is going to take some work to get it all integrated so you should be prepared. And as such, just remove your glovebox to see what is behind it rather than asking others what is behind it. You'll have to be back there soon enough anyways. You will have to do some cutting most likely to fit it in there. But, I agree with others, install a carputer.


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (erobinson)*

bumpity bump bump bump!


----------



## anthony01 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (drubias)*

Maybe try and spread the whole system out. For example, if you decide to keep the disc drive, put that above your HU. The HDD could go in the glove box. Then make a small box for the rest of the guts, and mount it in the trunk. Extend all of the inputs and the power button to the dash. Just some suggestions.
I'll be starting a similar project soon. If I come up with anything I'll let you know.
EDIT: It's a shame you are a 12hr. ride away, it sounds like a fun project I'd like to help with!


_Modified by anthony01 at 6:32 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (anthony01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthony01* »_It's a shame you are a 12hr. ride away, it sounds like a fun project I'd like to help with! 

wow, that would be nice. I can use all the help i can get! I think i'm gonna start integrating the screen into the dash first...if you know anyone with a trashed mk4...i need some extra dash parts...
mainly i just need a new storage compartment that goes above the hu...i don't want to start the project without knowing i can put it back the way it was if it all goes awry.
If you're ever down (or up) this way, send me an im...the hospitality is always offered... to any dubbers!
btw...i'd be interested in seeing what you think you might do...keep posting on this thread and we'll eventually hook up on im or email...
keep me posted!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthony01 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (drubias)*

Thanks for the invite







. 
I've been doing alot of research on plastic, plastic welding, and custom fabrication. The plan as it stands, is to create a custom piece that will fill a single din slot above an HU, plus the area where the cupholder is. I plan on integrating a plug and play xm reciever and an ipod dock. The most difficult part will be matching the plastic to OEM. I'm documenting the process if that helps at all. 
Honestly, your project has got me thinking. I think scattering the components would help to keep a clean, stock look, and let you avoid any major mods, like yanking the glove box. 
I'll keep you posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthony01 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (anthony01)*

Check this out - something to think about
http://forums.xbox-scene.com/i...agram


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: xbox+VW=headache (RoBeRt_68)*

Yea, a PS2 might be better for this. You can strap harddrives to them, they have the expansion slot for them. If you get an HD loader ($30 at http://www.modchipstore.com/pr....html). Then It'll play games, movies off of the disk. You can also strap PS2's onto a network and load stuff into the hard disk simply using windows file sharing. Then the hugeness of the case won't be a problem.


----------



## cosmic (Oct 3, 2000)

I might have a solution for you. Replace your glove box with a 2003-4 glove box. (Or a euro one, as they had it all the time) The later glovebox is about 50% larger. Go peep one somewhere and see what you think
The extra volume may be just enough to get your xbox in there. 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...&vc=1
Also, you could put A/C in there to cool your xbox:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...54019


----------

